# Baby K'Tan



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

What are your thoughts on Baby K'tan?? I just purchased one and am not quite sure how I feel about it yet. I've watched the instructional videos but I feel like my son is hanging away from my body when he's in it. I'm experienced with wraps and am able do most holds/carries. I was looking for something similar to the wrap and liked that there wasn't as much fabric with the K'tan to be flinging around while out and about.

Maybe it's the sizing? I purchased according to what the website had posted for my dress size.

All in all, I'm not impressed thus far. Does anyone have any suggestions or feedback on this?


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't tried one, but it's not recommended by experienced babywearers. The main issue I've heard about is that it's not really possible to tighten it well, so the baby sags and it's uncomfortable for the wearer.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

It sounds like it's too big for you.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

i actually love my k'tan. my go-to carrier for at least the first 10 months or so (we slowed down using it when lo hit around 25 lbs, although we do still use the Hip hold every once in a while). I was sort of in between sizes based on my pre-preg sizing, so i followed K'tan's sizing tips and got the smaller size and it fit great. i would use it, and after a while it would stretch a little and then i would just wash it and it would shrink back. never had any issues... i mainly love it for the ease of use. get the same holds as the wrap, without having to wrap...

i know a lot of babywearers say they don't like the k'tan, but honestly, i am an expereinced babywearer as well - i have a ring sling, wrap (both stretchy and woven) a mei-tei and my friend just gave me her ergo (though haven't used it yet). have also had a couple others that i got rid of over time... and i loved the k'tan (especially for newborn stage) for its simplicity.


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input! After washing and drying it, it's still too big. Hopefully I'm able to resell it on craigslist 

I can't wait to try an Ergo....I hear wonderful things about them. I'm so happy with my wrap that it's hard to want to try anything different.


----------



## mimi_75 (Feb 15, 2009)

I loved my K'Tan. I was too fried in my postpartum state to be smart enough to tie a Moby and the K'Tan was a great fit for me. DD loves being carried F2F and so it was SO easy to nurse her in there.

The first thing I did when it arrived was I washed it in hot water and dried it twice and then I had no issues with the size or with stretching.


----------



## rchristian (Sep 21, 2011)

Alydri:

ABO Mama is right - it sounds like you ended up with a size that is way too big. It should fit snug. Their customer service is VERY helpful - they may even be willing to help you exchange it for a better size even if you didn't buy it from them. I think the number is on their website.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

i agree that it sounds like the size is too big for you, and also want to reiterate that the customer service is supposed to be stellar, and they can definitely help you if you want to make an exchange.

i have had one, and loved it for the ease of use - i just tried a bunch of other wraps, and just couldn't swing it, lol. i am trying out an ergo - like thing, and find it to be much less comfortable than the k'tan. hth!


----------

